# Snowblower VS snowplow



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

What do you gies prefer snowplow or snowblower?Im planning on getting a 4x4 atv next year and am debateing if i want to put a snowblower on the front or a snowplow.The snowplow i think would remove the snow better and cleaner but the snowplow would be faster and easyer.What do you all think.Or a v blade snowplow?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

who makes a snowblower for one?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I have 2 snowblowers that my shovel guys use...we hate them! I'm sure a atv mounted one would be rediculous too.
Get the ATV..It'll have much more ease of use. Blowing the snow all over the place sux.
Just push it somewhere where the truck can get it.


----------



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

Elwer lawn care look at the tread in the atv section its called atv snowblower i think but any how theres a pic of one ask him where he got it.


----------

